# Wife Sponsoring Husband



## Aussie_Pete (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi all,

I know there is lots of info knocking around on the sponsorship topic but I'm finding some of it a bit confusing... 

Can someone please clarify... after a wife sponsors her husband, does the husband following a job offer, have to get another new/separate sponsorship from the prospective employer? or can the husband just get an employment or labour card for the potential job on top of the wife's sponsorship?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Aussie_Pete said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I know there is lots of info knocking around on the sponsorship topic but I'm finding some of it a bit confusing...
> 
> Can someone please clarify... after a wife sponsors her husband, does the husband following a job offer, have to get another new/separate sponsorship from the prospective employer? or can the husband just get an employment or labour card for the potential job on top of the wife's sponsorship?


The husband will have to cancel the sponsorship under the wife and get another new sponsorship from the prospective employer.

For wives, it is more relaxed and they do not need a new visa when they get a job - just the labour card. Wives sponsoring husband is more difficult (selected professions, higher salary requirements). Law works slightly differently for males and females.


----------

